# Sumi Balls



## Candace (Apr 2, 2008)

I saw this product posted on the GW and think it's pretty clever. I have no idea if it would work well for s/h, but maybe would be worth an experiment on a throw away plant. Plus it comes in a rainbow of colors. Some are pretty fugly, but it's an interesting concept. 

http://www.sumiball.com/about.htm


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## Candace (Apr 2, 2008)

Ah, no. I'm very happy with my current growing medium. Why don't you import some blue balls, Eric?


----------



## Candace (Apr 2, 2008)

Or black or red.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

Not a big fan of others' balls! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Not a big fan of others' balls! :evil:



:rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd be willing to give this a try. I contacted them to see if there is a vendor here in the US.


----------



## Candace (Apr 3, 2008)

K. What color will you go for?:noangel:


----------



## GaryB (Apr 3, 2008)

They claim the charcoal will filter out all of the "bad' stuff, but I don't think charcoal discriminates between bad and good stuff and won't it also filter out fertilizer?


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was pretty sure they could give some to me and I could prove I could still grow algae along w/ my S/H plants despite their claims...would be handy if it worked as advertised though.


----------



## Heather (Apr 3, 2008)

Funny thread...in several ways! :rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 3, 2008)

Candace said:


> K. What color will you go for?:noangel:


 I think I would go with black. I'm not into flashy colored balls


----------



## Candace (Apr 4, 2008)

Good idea, Ron. I can't stand garrish looking balls. Or you could always go with the good old black and blue? Is that passe?


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 4, 2008)

"balck and blue"...naw that would remind me too much of that painful swing incident


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2008)

Teasing dates.


----------



## arcticshaun (Apr 6, 2008)

This product just appeared in the new Lee Valley catalog update (Canadian). It is only offered in terra cotta and is fairly expensive ($17 per kilogram). I might be tempted to try it but only if lasts or could be reused (rinsed or leached out). So my question is, if I wash my (Sumi) balls can I use them again somewhere else? 


Shaun


----------



## Roth (Apr 6, 2008)

You cannot reuse them I am afraid. If the ceramic is porous, it will allow anything to crystallize inside, so it would be a painful process to wash them. Maybe dip in acid for some days...

The name is strange... Sumi balls, at first I was wondering if it was spam for sex toys...


----------



## Candace (Apr 6, 2008)

Ron, were you able to find a US distributor? They do look pretty cool in aquariums. And they may look artsy if used to topdress a pot. I don't think I'd ever use it as a plant medium, though.


----------



## gonewild (Apr 6, 2008)

Candace said:


> Ron, were you able to find a US distributor? They do look pretty cool in aquariums. And they may look artsy if used to topdress a pot. I don't think I'd ever use it as a plant medium, though.



I would work well to hide your Halite from the judge.
:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2008)

Heehhee! :evil:


----------

